# WOO HOO ! New lathe is ordered!



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Grizzly to order my new lathe. This is the biggest (and most expensive) piece of NEW equipment I've ever ordered. All my other big machines I bought used. So yeah, I'm pretty darn PSYCHED about this! 

They wouldn't be able to get me one of the new G0766 lathes before AUGUST … and there's NO WAY I have that much patience, so I opted for the G0733 which is in stock.

It's gonna ship UPS Freight and should be here in 5 - 7 days. One nice thing about this is I know several guys who work at the local UPS hub about 15 miles from my house. So rather than have to figure out a way to muscle 550 pounds off the back of a semi-trailer in my front yard, I'll have them call me when it comes in and a friend will help me go get it in his pickup.

WOO HOO! C'mon 5 to 7 days! Cant hardly wait! 
.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Joe, I can't begin to tell you how long I looked at this model and the jet 1642 before buying the nova DVR. It finally came down to not being tall enough and would have to stand on a platform to feel comfortable. How that for a decision. This is a excellent lathe for the money and you will be amazed at the power it has. Good luck and quick delivery.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Congratulations! Well..I'm jealous.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice one. Congratulations. I have seen this lathe (different brand) here also in Holland and I like it.

For you, I hope you'll have lots of fun with this lathe.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Congrats Joe

I am really looking forward to seeing the Black Walnut crotch turned I sent you.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

JOE - Congrats and enjoy.

When I received mine, the quill and lead screw in the tail stock were fused together, the quill would not move. A quick call to Grizzly and new parts were sent to me.

As I mentioned in your other thread, I find the 14 inch tool rest huge for making pens, though I am sure it will be useful for other longer turnings. I purchased a couple of smaller rets from Robust, but their stem is a smidge too large for the grizzly banjo. I have yet to resolve this issue, but I am sure it can be fixed.

Other than that, I have nothing but good stuff to say about the lathe. I dont have much use on it yet, but the things I have done were enjoyable.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

What is the basket at the bottom for? Looks like a great lathe.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> As I mentioned in your other thread, I find the 14 inch tool rest huge for making pens, though I am sure it will be useful for other longer turnings. I purchased a couple of smaller rets from Robust, but their stem is a smidge too large for the grizzly banjo. I have yet to resolve this issue, but I am sure it can be fixed.


Best Wood Tools ( http://bestwoodtools.com/ ) makes a modular tool rest system that has tool rest posts that are made for the Grizzly (25mm). I know some users modify the Grizzly's banjo to accommodate 1" diameter posts, but IMHO it is better to get something that is designed to fit the lathe instead of trying to make the lathe fit after-market products.

I bought a set of their T-Bar Modular Tool Rests a couple of years ago, and have been very happy not only with the product itself, but also the customer service.


----------



## sheetzy (Jun 27, 2012)

I LOVE THE LATHE. MOST OF MY SHOP IS GRIZZLE TOOLS. BUT MY LATHE IS IN MY SHOP SMITH. HAD IT FOR YEARS AND STILL GREAT. HAVE FUN WITH YOUR NEW TOY


----------



## CarlBob (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice!!!! Have fun and be careful. Consider bolting it to your floor. Since you can mount some HUGE pieces of wood now, you'll be amazed how much that lathe will move.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Carl. Yes, thanks for the tip. I do plan on making it solid once I figure out where to put it. This thing will have almost twice the footprint of the other one.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations on the new lathe, Joe! I'm excited for you! You will do more wonderful stuff with that!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Congratulations and happy turning!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like a solid piece of machine. Please do a review of it every 3 months for those of us who are looking to buy a reliable machine.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, an awesome upgrade, Joe!

Smart decision IMO to skip the mid-priced lathes and get a full size tool. As long as the wife agrees. 

+1 to wanting reviews as you get to know the lathe. With a movable headstock, 3phase motor, and variable speed I cannot imagine being unhappy…except for delivery day.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations JoeinGa! What a fine industrial machine. U da Man.

Don't forget to get help assembling that puppy it looks stout.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You're going to have a lot of fun now. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks folks. I'm counting down the days!


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm looking to sell the 2 I have, and also pull the trigger on this Grizzly. I would be decreasing the foot print SF only having one lathe. It's been over a year and a half. would you buy another? Sure looks like a lot of lathe for the money. I have a Powermatic 90 and a converted Sheldon metal to wood lathe that will turn 40" with ease. Lever controlled speeds, reeves drive, with a outboard stand. The stand alone makes the Powermatic stand look like a kids toy. Will be moving to NC in a year or so, and been hemming and hawing about upgrading my powermatic. Riser blocks the works. Would like to put a dollar in my pocket and end up with one fine lathe. Not many reviews, feeling yes, reviews no. The 2 I have are REAL machines, but this looks like one too.What do you think?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I have been extremely happy with this lath. I still consider myself a novice when it comes to turning, and I have a LOT to learn (especially when it comes to sharpening my turning tools) but so far this lathe has taken everything I've thrown at it. And yes, I would buy another of the same in a heartbeat.


----------

